# Zimbabwe Documentation Project



## Shepi (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi All/Legal Man

Need some advise, I surrendered a South African ID obtained illegally during the Zimbabwe Documentation Project in 2010 and applied for a PR based on marriage to an SA Citizen which was granted Dec 2014

I applied for a new ID based on the PR Oct 2015 and application was captured Jan 2016.Been following up on status and response I m getting is that application is at ID investigation team since February 2016

Any idea what this means ? How long does this process take and exactly what is being investigated given the fact that I surrendered previous ID had

Thnx


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Shepi, thanks for your enquiry. At this stage you will need to keep following up with the Department of Home Affairs. I would advise going in personally as calling them may not be very fruitful. Good luck.


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Shepi

Please advise,was your issue resolved and how.Will appreciate feedback as l am sitting on the same boat as you.

Regards

Ncube


----------



## Shepi (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Ncube,
My issue is still not resolved I decided to escalate to the DG and immediately got a response instructing me to go to the office of application to complete a new DHA-9 form reason being the form in the file was used for investigation and cannot be used for issuing an ID.So tell me how long did you wait for 
your ID? How is the old ID handled?


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Shepi said:


> Hi Ncube,
> My issue is still not resolved I decided to escalate to the DG and immediately got a response instructing me to go to the office of application to complete a new DHA-9 form reason being the form in the file was used for investigation and cannot be used for issuing an ID.So tell me how long did you wait for
> your ID? How is the old ID handled?


Where have you been, l have been looking for you, anyway I was in the same boat as you. Below is a complete summary of my ID application,
30 January 2018 Received PR through spouse 
12 February 2018, applied for an ID at Harrison Regional Office in Johannesburg, received acknowledgement of receipt sms after two hours.
6 March 2018.application sent from HANIS to investigation unit as my fingerprints were linked to the illegal ID l surrendered during the DZP Project. 
15 May 2018 Investigation finalized and application dispatched to HANIS where fingerprints linked to the illegal ID Number were deleted.
25 May2018 Application received at Marriage Section for investigation of Marriage authenticity-(NO ID NUMBER ALLOCATED)
30 May2018 New Barcode/reference number allocated and Application received at FIRST ISSUES.
19 June 2018.It’s my birth day, ID number allocated and application sent for printing
29 June 2018 ID Book collected at the office of application.
Basically the whole process took 4 months from time of receiving PR through a spouse to ID collection.


----------



## Shepi (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats , mine is taking very long I guess I will need to follow up weekly. I really need this ID to update so many things. Do you also have to do the same at traffic department, if yes please will you keep me posted?


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Shepi said:


> Congrats , mine is taking very long I guess I will need to follow up weekly. I really need this ID to update so many things. Do you also have to do the same at traffic department, if yes please will you keep me posted?


I moved my South African drivers licence which l obtained via the illegal ID to Traffic register when l surrendered the illegal ID book, l guess my next step is to convert it back to my new SA ID Number.
To sort your ID issue, who are you speaking to at DHA, it’s important that you speak to the right people otherwise you will go rounds and rounds without getting a solution. I see you attempted to apply an ID based on spouse PR in 2015, but l managed to get this done in just under 6 months.
I see you opted not to be contacted privately through forum, can you please find a way we can contact each other out of record, l just need to have a better understanding of how your situation is


----------



## Shepi (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Ncube
Thanks for the info, I haven't reached the required number of posts to send you my contact details . Are you able to send me yours so I can call you?

Regards
Shep


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Please mail me your contact details on

[email protected],will will take it from there


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Ncube family said:


> Where have you been, l have been looking for you, anyway I was in the same boat as you. Below is a complete summary of my ID application,
> 30 January 2018 Received PR through spouse
> 12 February 2018, applied for an ID at Harrison Regional Office in Johannesburg, received acknowledgement of receipt sms after two hours.
> 6 March 2018.application sent from HANIS to investigation unit as my fingerprints were linked to the illegal ID l surrendered during the DZP Project.
> ...



How long did it take you from application for PR to receiving the PR?


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

terryZW said:


> How long did it take you from application for PR to receiving the PR?


My PR took 29 months


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Spouse PR took 29 months and ID application took 4 months


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Ncube family said:


> Spouse PR took 29 months and ID application took 4 months


Thanks


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

terryZW said:


> How long did it take you from application for PR to receiving the PR?


Terry my PR application took longer-approximately 28 months


----------

